# Motherhood!



## 22137 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,I have a little girl who has just turned 3, she has recently started nursery school. I feel like an aweful mum, I have IBS D which is triggered by anxiety as well several other things, but it stops me going out and doing so much. She really misses out - I don't take her shopping, to the park, or anything all the other children her age do. I am really worried about how much I am holding her back. I also know it isn't going to change, I will still be having attacks when she has gone to school etc and I can't begin to imagine how much she is going to miss.Does anyone else have this problem and have you overcome it???x


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I can totally understand! When I was having problems and after being diagnosed with IBS-D, my son was 3 and daughter 7. I totally felt guilty all the time because I couldn't function "normally " anymore. Although I am doing much better today, at the time, I would still try to do some of the "normal" stuff with him as possible. Even it was only walking down the block or going to the park for 15 minutes. I guess for me, it helped to try and take it in little steps. It wasn't the ideal situation, but I guess I felt it was something. And, just trying to do as much as possible when I was feeling up to it. I guess it is more the quality of time, maybe.







Keep trying for help, though. For about 2 -3 years, I would be in tears many times thinking that I was doomed to that life. Luckily, though trying different things, it has improved. Not perfect by any means, but it has come along way.One additional thing to add...new that my kids are older, they are aware of issues that I have (w/o going into too much detail with them). I have tried to be as honest as possible as I think that it helps them to understand that if I cannot do something, it is not because I don't want to, but because of a physical problem. And, since they kind of grew up with it, they accept it pretty readily and are pretty supportive.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

BTDT.. got loads of shirts.I took some imodium and went out anyway. And I went out for shorter trips at first..... and then longer ones..... and then I realized I hadn't had much trouble while out and so... went out some more..... positive breeds positive...







You will get there... just a step at a time. Once you get a few successful outings under your belt.. you will have confidence to do some more. And do not take on guilt.. no one needs that. Your body isn't perfect.. but no one's is and we all have trouble from time to time. And look at all that your child is getting _at_ the nursery school. Loads of socialization and fun learning and play.Get yourself someone you can car pool with for nursery school or at least someone who can help you out on a bad day. That is good advice for _any_ Moms with a kid in school. Not just IBS Moms. Everyone has a bad day once in awhile or another sick child at home that prevents you going out. So connect with someone that can give you a hand once in awhile driving to school.Just get out there a bit at a time and I bet you will feel better and better about it.Wish you and your wee one all the best.







BQ


----------

